# Internet Email Marketing Campaign



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello does anyone know how Internet email works campaign marketing work? Does an email list have to be provided or what?
Thank you,
RJ


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RJ1 said:


> Hello does anyone know how Internet email works campaign marketing work? Does an email list have to be provided or what?
> Thank you,
> RJ


Generally you want to build your own list by a "double opt in" process. You can read a good article about it here:

What you need to know about permission - Articles & Tips - Campaign Monitor

Another way is to advertise in an existing reliable newsletter that is published to subscribers who have opted in.

More good tips are posted here: email marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Rodney but what is a double opt? Also, do you know in newletters option I can contact?

I read the article but like other information on the net, I really didn't get a clear picture on how to proceed with this type of marketing.

Thank you,
RJ


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Thanks Rodney but what is a double opt?


Double opt in means that you have a subscription form on your site, a person enters their email address and then they get an email right away with a link they have to click to confirm their email address. Sort of like the process you went though to signup for t-shirtforums.

This makes sure that the person putting the email into the subscription box is really the person that owns that email address. This in turns makes sure that your newsletter subscribers are people that truly want to hear from you.



> I really didn't get a clear picture on how to proceed with this type of marketing


You can build OWN your list by signing up for a service like campaignmonitor.com, mailchimp.com, etc. Once you signup, they will give you code you can add to your website that will allow people to signup to your newsletter right from your website. Their service will also allow you to send out newsletters.



> Also, do you know in newletters option I can contact?


If you're looking for existing newsletters that you can advertise on, one thing you can do is just search google for "[your niche] newsletter" (so for fishing t-shirts, you'd google: fishing newsletter)and contact the sites that come up to see how much their advertising rates are.

You could also check out: Amigo


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks again Rodney and I must say this is the best site I have ever been involved with. I cancelled my Dobizo site because of this site. Thank you for information.

RJ


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Here's a recent thread on purchased email lists. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t70673.html


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes it works and it is a cheap way to drum up business.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney touched on a couple programs that offer services. I use Mad Mimi Email Marketing : Create, send & track emails with Mad Mimi. and they have worked out great. I started out using their service with 100 emails a month to see how effective it would be and I received 5 orders from the 100 emails. You can create your newsletter with pics and everything and it works really nice. I am sure many companies offer this but Mad Mimi has worked for me. You can pay for more emails per month. Depends on your email volume. Currently I subscibe to 500 per month at 8.00 per month.

What I really like about this service I am using is the simplicity...


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information I'll check them out. There are a few horror stories about this subject I'm almost thinking about abondoning the thought.

Thanks again,
RJ


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you all for the information it looks like there is a lot of pros and cons. Mostly cons so I'm kind of between thoughts on if I should invest in the process. 

Thanks again,
RJ


----------



## Vikram01 (Jan 24, 2009)

Be careful not to be considered spam, I think an opt in/sign up is the safest way to not be called a spammer.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

The program I use offers an out clause for the subscriber. My clients all sign up for the newsletter with specials. I don't solicit. 

My process is let the customers know we are having a monthly special and discounts.

Like this coming month Google Checkout is offering Valentines Special $5-10 off orders over 50 or 100 dollars. So in my newsletter I let the customers know. Plus I include all kinds off deals.

Plus I have a drawing for a free shirt every week which people sign up for, but the catch is they need to subscribe to newsletter. This has worked very well.

This is a good story, person signs up and wins in the drawing, never ordered from me before. Person receives shirt and next thing I know orders 100 shirts for her company. LOL! 

Good Luck in your decision. Do it the safe way use your site as advertising. Don't get paid lists probably not worth it!


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea, your right. I was leaning towards that anyway. I'm one of the ones that delete anything that I don't recognize.

Thank you,
RJ


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

That's great information! I didn't think about doing that. How do you determine the winner?

RJ


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

I drop the email in a bowl.


----------



## RJ1 (Oct 1, 2008)

AAAhhh, simple but effective.

Thank you much for the information.
RJ


----------

